# Question about AFR



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I haven't used my torque app in a while, and while using it before my AFR was always 14.7 while cruising and idling, but while taking a trip up north for Christmas I noticed my AFR was at 14.08. Nothing has changed other than time of year, from hot in the summer, to cold (well cold for Phoenix) in the winter now. I tried doing some searching but couldn't find a definitive answer, I think it is a safe ratio, just on the rich side. I was thinking maybe the MAF needs to be cleaned, I haven't picked any cleaner up yet but I plan on it tomorrow just in case. For the guys that know more than me, is this safe, is this normal, can it be fixed, could it possibly be the MAF, any other advice or thoughts? 

Just FYI I do have a K&N intake and Flowmaster cat-back.


Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nothing guys?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I haven't used my torque app in a while, and while using it before my AFR was always 14.7 while cruising and idling, but while taking a trip up north for Christmas I noticed my AFR was at 14.08. Nothing has changed other than time of year, from hot in the summer, to cold (well cold for Phoenix) in the winter now. I tried doing some searching but couldn't find a definitive answer, I think it is a safe ratio, just on the rich side. I was thinking maybe the MAF needs to be cleaned, I haven't picked any cleaner up yet but I plan on it tomorrow just in case. For the guys that know more than me, is this safe, is this normal, can it be fixed, could it possibly be the MAF, any other advice or thoughts?
> 
> Just FYI I do have a K&N intake and Flowmaster cat-back.
> 
> ...


14.08 is nothing to be concerned about. 14.7 is stoichiometric for 14.7 parts air to 1 part fuel.

A concerning rich condition would be 12:1 or lower, or concerning lean being 17:1 or higher. Both can cause engine damage.

14.08 is about normal. It tries to keep the 14.7 mixture, but doesn't always happen, under heavy loads it could climb into the 13's even. Still nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Great thanks for the re-assurance. I'll keep am eye on it and see if it goes back to 14.7.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Cleaning the sensors in the intake tract certainly would not hurt though, especially i you feel oil was in the filter.


----------

